# ATV w/ plow, Salt spreader looking for work - Indianapolis, IN



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

I currently have a couple sub contracts through my buddy.

I'm looking to pick up more work.

I own a 2004 Yamaha Bruin 350cc (4x4) w/ plow and spreader.

I know I can't do huge lots or anything.. so it would basically have to be sidewalk work. Maybe even small lots or business.

I know its a long shot.. but I thought I'd see if anyone needed the help.

If you want a better way of communication just email me @ [email protected]

I also have an AIM/AOL name as RLTimbs


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

bumpy bump.


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

To the top!


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

TTT! again


----------

